# Garage fit out



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi Everyone
I have just started to fit out my new MH garage and as this is the first time I have had a MH with a garage some advice would be appreciated. What type of fixings can I use on the walls where can I buy luggage netting ect ect.
The van has two floor mounted rails for strapping down my motor scooter ect.

Have a happy and safe Christmas. 

Wobby.


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Hi, I would be keen to know what type of fixings it has to tie down a scooter. My motorhome has a garage and I plab to get a scooter next year, but it does n't yet have any fixings.

Thanks, Jason.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

wobby said:


> Hi Everyone
> I have just started to fit out my new MH garage and as this is the first time I have had a MH with a garage some advice would be appreciated. What type of fixings can I use on the walls where can I buy luggage netting ect ect.
> The van has two floor mounted rails for strapping down my motor scooter ect.
> 
> ...


Hi,

If you phone Glenn Harris after the New Year, I am sure he will be able to advise you. 01-580-881288

Happy Xmas


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Here is my top tip for the garage - it is so good that I am tempted to patent it and go into production.

So, I am not going to tell you!


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

1) Made a shoe for the front wheel of the motorbike to fit into and put two eye bolts in the floor with one ratchet strap which holds the motorbike in place. The bike has never moved once fixed in. 

2) Fitted a piece of 4 x 1 on the rear top garage wall. Then fitted 5 double coat hangers to this, this gives you lots of space for hanging all sorts of bits and pieces.

3) Fitted lots of terry clips around the walls of the garage so when you buy or get different items ie fishing rods, broom, metal detector, the list goes on, you can clip them into place. 

4) Fitted a multi-draw unit which has 20 drawers, all of which are filled with useful bits and pieces. 

5) Removed the spare wheel from under the rear of the motorhome. Fitted a steel strap with a pice of M12 studding welded to it. this is fitted on the rear garage wall by the garage door to enable you to roll the spare wheel in and out on the bike ramp if required. Also very easy for checking tyre pressure.

6) We had a bad condensation problem in the garage last winter in the UK, so I lined the whole of the garage area with very thin carpet, not the foam back type. It was stuck onto the wall with spray carpet glue, all purchased from the local carpet shop very cheaply. 

This should be enough to keep you going for now. 

Steve & Ann - teensvan


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Teensvan.

Thanks for a most helpfull reply to this thread. What's the chance of some pictures :?: Pretty pretty please with cherry on the top  

 Tanks in advance, Dave.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

davesport said:


> Teensvan.
> 
> Thanks for a most helpfull reply to this thread. What's the chance of some pictures :?: Pretty pretty please with cherry on the top
> 
> Tanks in advance, Dave.


Pictures would be good, but not easy to take I reckon....

I have seen (somewhere) a motorhome fitted out with lots of drawers and things but can I find it....no...if I do I will post a link

Carol


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I found a few links, which may be helpful, you will have to do a translation unless you speak German....

http://tinyurl.com/2r6ngj

http://tinyurl.com/33g2od

http://www.freizeit-direkt.de/de/kat.php?k=736

http://www.car-apart.de/c1141.html

After looking not found much for actually fitted out garages, except I think the first, but no prices....others are mainly to do with bikes.scooter fittings...

Have fun looking, off to look myself...

Carol


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

jasp said:


> Hi, I would be keen to know what type of fixings it has to tie down a scooter. My motorhome has a garage and I plab to get a scooter next year, but it does n't yet have any fixings.
> 
> Thanks, Jason.


Two fixing rails are bolted to the floor into which are mounted eyelet's that slide along the rail and lock in place. Fiama make the kit for retro fitting


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Wobby, Movera do a modular garage storage system, its aimed at hymers but would fit other garages, you can order all the bits via any Hymer UK outlet. Not cheap tho......

http://www.movera.com/en/?navID=59&pID=19231&tpl=details&lang=2

:x-mas:

pete


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

pippin said:


> Here is my top tip for the garage - it is so good that I am tempted to patent it and go into production.
> 
> So, I am not going to tell you!


Not sue what the point of this post is :roll: I thought the idea of a forum was to SHARE info, hey ho to some, knowledge is perceived power. :wink:


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Pete I'll take a look at that as you say if it fits a Hymer it should fit my MH

Happy Christmas Wobby


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all the replies, there was panic in the kitchen --- all the family to dinner--- so was unable to reply or look at the threads till now. You have given me lots to look at.

Have a very happy Christmas 
Wobby


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sersol, don't get your knickers in a twist!

I was winding up the suspense before I revealed my inventive genius to you all.

Actually the real reason was that I have been trying to get a decent picture to post on here, no luck so far.

Take a look at this:

http://www.hymer.ag/red_bilderverwa...try_id=1&search_baujahr=&id=2580&group=002004

We don't call it the garage, quite simply we would never be able to get a car into it - just like we have never managed to get a car into our real garage. No, we call it _y storfa_ which is storeroom in Welsh.

The rails have grooves in them into which eyelets are slotted so that heavy items like bikes can be secured by straps.

We don't actually have bikes - yet.

We found that with all the clutter of levelling ramps, parasol, EHU cable & etc that lives there it is not that easy to carry other stuff on top of it.
Specifically the plastic collapsible crates that hold the clinky bottles for the return journey from €U to UK. 
Or the PA gear that I take for our twmpath dawns (barn dance) band.

So, I have devised a false floor that slots into the rails. 
That leaves a space of about 7" deep by 21" wide by 5' or so underneath to store all the clutter.

I used, because it was lying around, half inch thick blockboard.
I reckon that chipboard would not be suitable.
Due to the door overlap to the rear of the van it was necessary to break the floor down into seven easily insertable/removable pieces of approx 9" each.
To make them slideable I screwed lengths of aluminum bar (35mm x 4mm - which I just happened to have lying around!) along each side, on the underside.

So, they slide in and out, in variable numbers as required for access to whatever is required underneath.
In practice most kit is reachable fairly easily. The levelling blocks are the last to be stored so that they can be easily reached.

I reckon that if we did need to lash anything heavy down that the eyelets could be positioned between gaps in the boards.

It will take my weight if carefully spread out.

Now have another look at:

http://www.hymer.ag/red_bilderverwa...try_id=1&search_baujahr=&id=2580&group=002004

just to try and visualise the arrangement.

So, that is my brilliant idea - and it works!


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi pippin  

Gary


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Gary, the real reason for leaving everyone in suspense was the hope that a financial backer might have stepped in to make me rich.

Oh well, I can dream!


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

pippin said:


> Sersol, don't get your knickers in a twist!
> 
> I was winding up the suspense before I revealed my inventive genius to you all.
> 
> ...


A clever idea pippin, but I need to load my motor scooter so it won't work for me. Had it I would have been pleased to contribute towards your travel fund

:roll: :roll: Wobby


----------

